# Best NARS blushes for dark skin???



## LatinaRose (Jun 19, 2007)

So far I've only tried Outlaw and I love it, not only b/c of the color, but the the texture and the way it applies.  So smooth and silky, esp with 187 brush.  I want to work my way up to a nice selection of Nars blush, so please help!  What colors have y'all tried that look great?  I feel the ever-popular Orgasm is a bit too light, but have any of you tried it?  Anything non-shimmery from them??


Thanks lovelies!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 19, 2007)

mounia and crazed!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 19, 2007)

Exhibit-A is great.  I also have Crazed and Taj Mahal, and like them a lot too.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 19, 2007)

Exhibit A is non shimmery.  It's an intense color but is gorgeous when applied with the 187.

I have Taos, Lovejoy, Mounia and Taj Mahal.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 19, 2007)

Taos, Gilda and Gina are all very beautiful.  I especially love Taos for the shimmer.

Here's Lula!  A model I love to work with because of her very strong personality.  
She's Cuban/African American wearing NARS blush, Taos.

As soon as I saw the hair-color she came to this shoot with, I knew I'd need something warm and sheer for her cheeks to keep it fresh.  Her undertones are very yellow so the rose hue in it doesn't look too pink.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 19, 2007)

I have Crazed, but I plan on buying Taj Mahal and Exibit A (well unless the MAC Pro blush Devil is better!)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_I have Crazed, but I plan on buying Taj Mahal and Exibit A (well unless the MAC Pro blush Devil is better!)_

 
I doubt any blush can be better than NARS, but I plan on picking up the new MAC pro blushes too.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jun 20, 2007)

^ I agree. I love the color pay off. My faves are Nirvana, Taj Mahal and Exhibit A.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 20, 2007)

That Taj Mahal is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen. I've got to go get it....especially since everyone seems to be giving it good marks!


----------



## zdazzle (Jun 20, 2007)

Here's another vote for Exhibit A (I love, love, love this one) & Taj Mahal!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AfricanaEyes* 

 
_That Taj Mahal is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen. I've got to go get it....especially since everyone seems to be giving it good marks!_

 
Yeah it is amazing.  I was trying to dupe it with Px blush in Terracotta (which is also amazing, and I haven't found another color like it) and a Px highlighter, but I had to just break down and get it and I am glad I did.  I just wish NARS products weren't so expensive becasue then I would try their lip sticks and lip glosses too.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jun 24, 2007)

taj mahal and the new milani blush in sunset shores is an exact match that is really the perfect dupe


----------



## doniad101 (Jun 24, 2007)

I really like Gilda, Gina, Crazed, Outlaw, Torrid, Taos and Turkish Red (cream). Desire and Mata Hari are nice but applied w/ a skunk brush lightly tapped inside of the blush and then applied in light layers for a desired look. Taj Mahal is really nice also. But Mounia is the prettiest on my NW45 skin tone.


----------



## aziza (Jun 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_taj mahal and the new milani blush in sunset shores is an exact match that is really the perfect dupe_

 
Really?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My puppy ate my Taj Mahal blush...can you believe that? I woke up to a crunching noise...his whole snout (and my carpet) was orange.  Girl, I was pissed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyhoo I'm hesitant about buying another so I'm definitely going tp check out the Milani blush.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_Really?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My puppy ate my Taj Mahal blush...can you believe that? I woke up to a crunching noise...his whole snout (and my carpet) was orange.  Girl, I was pissed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyhoo I'm hesitant about buying another so I'm definitely going tp check out the Milani blush._

 








 LMAO that is soo funny, but I would have been  pissed.


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 26, 2007)

I just received my Sephora order and wore Taj Mahal for the 1st time today.  Is there another NARS color similar without so much shimmer?  I love the orange/coral color


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erica_1020* 

 
_I just received my Sephora order and wore Taj Mahal for the 1st time today.  Is there another NARS color similar without so much shimmer?  I love the orange/coral color_

 
Not that I can think of - I really think the shimmer of Taj kind of disappears into the skin.  Is it too much shimmer after application that worries you?


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes I felt it was too shiny.  But Friday I'll try a lighter hand.  lol won't be getting dressed with makeup again until then


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 30, 2007)

The ones I have and like are Taos, Exhibit A, Taj Mahal, Crazed, Sex, Desire. I think these are all the ones I have. I'm NC50, dark brown eyes, black hair.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm the pround owner of Exibit A, I wanted Taj Mahal but Sephora didn't carry it, and Nordstroms was out of it.


----------



## awhookie7 (Jul 1, 2007)

I just bought Taj Mahal, but have not worn it yet. Could anybody give me an idea of what type of eyeshadows and lip colors would go with it? Thanks


----------



## aziza (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_*I'm the pround owner of Exibit A*, I wanted Taj Mahal but Sephora didn't carry it, and Nordstroms was out of it._

 
Isn't it gorgeous? I actually love it more than Taj Mahal now.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *awhookie7* 

 
_I just bought Taj Mahal, but have not worn it yet. Could anybody give me an idea of what type of eyeshadows and lip colors would go with it? Thanks_

 
It really goes with anything, esp. bronzes, corals, reds, anything really.  I don't worry too much about matching or cordinating my blush with my eyes and lips, I just look for balance.  So if you are doing something bold with the lips and eyes, I would leave Taj alone for that day.  Hope that helped.


----------



## awhookie7 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks a lot Twinkle Twinkle


----------



## faifai (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_taj mahal and the new milani blush in sunset shores is an exact match that is really the perfect dupe_

 
Hey, thank you for the suggestion! CVS was having a buy one Milani get one free sale and I picked Sunset Shores up, it's really a beautiful glowy color! I was kinda iffy about it because it's, well, orange, but the color is very flattering on my NC45 skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know how it compares to Taj Mahal, but I don't like reaaaaally strong cheeks anyway so the Milani does fine.

Out of all the NARS blushes, the ones I want the most are Lovejoy and Sertao. I remember really liking Lovejoy when I tried it on at a store, but have never tried Sertao and would love to see it on someone else.

ETA: well, a Specktra.net search did wonders! now I want Sertao even more, wah.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 2, 2007)

Exhibit A, Crazed, Lovejoy, Plaisir (D/C good luck finding it), Cactus Flower (cream), Malibu (multiple), Taj Mahal, Taos, Gilda, Gina, Sin and Silvana


All gorgeous IMO


----------



## aziza (Jul 2, 2007)

You know what? I get a suprisingly nice glow from Torrid too! Not a lot of color but it adds a certain _umph!_ It sat in my case for a year and I hardly used it. Well not anymore


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_You know what? I get a suprisingly nice glow from Torrid too! Not a lot of color but it adds a certain umph! It sat in my case for a year and I hardly used it. Well not anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're NW45 right?  **adds Torrid to wishlist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 **


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 4, 2007)

I own:
 Angelika
 Sertao
 Crazed
 Sin

Their Laguna Bronzer is also really good. Love NARS, although more pricey than MAC, amazing colours & amazing colour payoff!!


----------



## JamericanDiva (Jul 12, 2007)

I need to get Torrid... that's on my list, but I also love Exhibit A, Taj Mahal, Crazed, Taos... to name a few!


----------



## captodometer (Jul 12, 2007)

I have:

Mounia
Crazed
Taj Mahal
Gilda

Deep Throat and Zen did not work for me.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm surprised there's no love for "Outlaw"! It's the only one I have, but it is beautiful.  I will be looking into all the ones you guys love too.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 15, 2007)

I just bought Outlaw and Torrid.


----------



## kimone2004 (Jul 15, 2007)

I just got Taj Mahal and it's GORGEOUS.  I also have Sin, Lovejoy, Orgasm, and Gina and all are very pretty on me. (I'm NC40).  I just bought Crazed from a fellow Specktra-ette but haven't received it yet.  Torrid and Taos are next on my list


----------



## lunalight7 (Sep 12, 2007)

Anyone NW45 try Oasis?  Im drooling over it on the Sephora website....


----------



## redecouverte (May 21, 2008)

Every time i want to get Taj Mahal it is sold out...
i am never fast enough to buy one


----------



## Tanoushka (May 24, 2008)

Taj Mahal! Taj Mahal! Taj Mahal!
Did I mention Taj Mahal????


----------



## user79 (May 24, 2008)

Crazed would look stunning on dark skin, I have it and am super fair, it is almost too pigmented for me, I have to be sooo careful applying it. It's an intense raspberry shade, I think it would look so beautiful on darker skin and would def show up well.


----------



## neeshie (May 24, 2008)

I am an NC45ish and find that Crazed and Mounia are both a bit dark for me.
Any tips on using them before I swap them away?


----------



## Blushbaby (May 24, 2008)

I have Crazed and Taj Mahal. I'm an NC45-50. Taj Mahal is gooooorgeous, as is Crazed.

I need to get some more ..why is Nars so damn expensive? *rolls eyes*


----------



## Blushbaby (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neeshie* 

 
_I am an NC45ish and find that Crazed and Mounia are both a bit dark for me.
Any tips on using them before I swap them away?_

 
Crazed looks best applied with the MAC 182 - too much and you look like a clown, it needs to be blended to suit.


----------



## elmo1026 (May 26, 2008)

OMG... I really need to get some NARS blushes. I keep going to the sephora and the Nars counter to check out the blushes I love them but they are so expensive 25.00 and that is without taxes. damn! Why don't NARS have a small sale so people like us makeup loves could get a small discount.At make the blushes the same prices as the MAC blushes.


----------



## Tanoushka (May 26, 2008)

I have Taos and Taj Mahal!! 
Taj Mahal is really gorgeous!!! it's so flattering for dark skin!!!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 29, 2013)

After reading so many positive reviews about Taj Mahal, I decided to order it from Nordstrom.com today since they have free shipping and handling and none of my closest Sephoras carry it. It's going to be my first blush and I'm hoping that it gives me the sunkissed glow that I've seen it give others in the photos that I've seen on beauty blogs. I also plan to make a trip to Sephora this weekend to check out Outlaw but I will also check out the other colors that have been suggested in this thread. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 17, 2014)

Nordstrom triple points and double ebates cash back...I'm finally breaking down and getting Taj Mahal (NW50 skin)


----------

